# Turbo Talk for A 2.8L



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello all, what is going on? i just have a few small questions to ask well let me tell the story first it isnt that long. Also from what i heard this car is a C5 i was told that by the dude at classic Audi near my house, he said given since it was "born" in november of 97 it still makes it a 98 so i was confused but whatever. So Far whatever Knowledge i have on these cars is based off of other people.
I have my 1997 Audi A6 2.8L quattro right awesome any who i got a 01 audi A4 1.8T turbo from audi yesterday, and i am looking to get another one from some where, and i want to get someone to build me manifold for the turbo or if anyone has the flange build off that, but i told my friend we will need to lower the compression are you willing to help tear down the motor and help me put in new pistons and rods (if i can find any). He said "no we dont need to mess with the motor any we can turn back the timing alot and then run the turbos at low boost. 
Now questions. 
1. will that actually work with out me blowing my motor? 
2. what else am i going to need to properly install a twin turbo set up on a 2.8L automatic? 
3. would it be best to go with twin intercoolers or just one big one? and why? 
4. will i need to get the computer reprogrammed? 
5. will this actually work and not be a waste of time? 

Thank you for looking 
yet again i am going to remind you i know nothing about audi's and i am still learning so please dont call me a retard becuase i am asking questions. Yes all of you have much more knowledge of these cars then i do, so you dont need to be rude and post stuff like me being a dumbass cause i didnt know this. Thank you for checking out and posting.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (BryanA6)*

probably the most difficult part about doing a turbo project on these cars is tuning. you need to tune the engine computer to match with the fuel/boost. when going from n/a to aspirated you will need greater fuel delivery, so bigger injectors will be needed, as well. Ive seen 30v 3.0 twin turbo's out of europe (which is essentially the same as the 2.8 simply greater displacement). These were one off projects and the builder(s) were knowledgable in ecu tuning. so if you can get someone to do engine programming id say youre set.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (BryanA6)*

It seems like a of work to 'invent' an engine that Audi has already made available in the same car. If you really want a turbo, then you really should buy a A6 2.7T. With that, you get the twin turbos you want and save a whole lot of time, stress and money on turbo'd engine that Audi made and not a homemade version.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (BryanA6)*

There have been some supercharger kits floating around on ebay recently. I think the last one went for about 2k with a chip included.
Havent heard much from the guys who have done this. good or bad.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (btruby1)*

There's a guy on Audiworld the supercharged his 1998 2.8 and it's quite the car! If you saw it's condition you'd swear it just rolled off assembly line. That would be a much better optiong than trying to go turbo, but it's more much than 2 grand, try $4800! 
http://www.superchargersonline...30VSC
Btw, here's a pic and some info of the supercharged 2.8 I mentioned: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/752639.phtml

_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 6:43 AM 12-11-2007_


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 6:44 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

had an A4 2.8q before my A6 and i was working on this too b/c i didnt want to spend that much on a charger. wish i had a pic of the cars underside to explain, but there is enough space to do a single turbo if one were so inclined. it would just have to be mounted about 6-12in behind the motor and next to the tranny. the only real problem is the tuning as stated above.


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (DannyGangstaGTi)*

Which is better to do:
1. rig and a whole bunch of modify two K03 turbos on to my 2.8L?
2. sell my turbo and just save up for a 2.7T?
3. save up for the supercharger? 
is there any way to make the 2.8 and faster with the supercharger?
is there a 5 speed or a 6 speed that will fit the 2.8L with an AWD tranny?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (BryanA6)*

Some guy over here ordered the supercharger kit from PES, but found that he basically had to get the engine mapping redone from the bottom, as the chip from PES was no good under local conditions (fuel, air etc). When they had the car on the dyno, they saw as much as 320 horses, but settled for a more stable 295 hp. That's 102 horses more than the standard 2.8, and the owner also said that the car felt faster than a chipped 2.7T, with even better bottom end torque than the 2.7 provides. His A6 is a manual 2.8 though, not a tiptronic, and he compared it to a manual 2.7T as well.
http://www.pes-tuning.com/


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (BryanA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanA6* »_Which is better to do:
2. sell my turbo and just save up for a 2.7T?


Will be less of a headache, and cheaper in the end. You can get the 6mt stock with the 2.7T.


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Talk for A 2.8L (btruby1)*

but as far as total stuff involved with that.
1. will the 2.7 just drop in?
2. i do need a ecu with that?
3. any axle changes? 
4. where do i mount the clutch pedal? 
5. now where can i find one of those motors?
i googled it and search the crap out of it, i dont know a specific place i can get one besides audi itself and that will cost me more than the car is even worth


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

one could always get a 4.2 and convert it to 6spd...
i know i like mine







i love the fenders! so much tire room.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*

A6 Wide Body looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanA6* »_
but as far as total stuff involved with that.
1. will the 2.7 just drop in?
2. i do need a ecu with that?
3. any axle changes? 
4. where do i mount the clutch pedal? 
5. now where can i find one of those motors?
i googled it and search the crap out of it, i dont know a specific place i can get one besides audi itself and that will cost me more than the car is even worth


You would need garage space, a donor car, alot of time, more research and prep, etc.
Buying a 2.7T car would be easier










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:16 PM 12/13/2007_


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

oh so this might take some time
what donor should i get, i have avant. so best donor car allroad? or should i try to find a S4, or something else


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_A6 Wide Body looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buying a 2.7T car would be easier









_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:16 PM 12/13/2007_

Thats what I meant, I didnt think you were talking about buying just a motor. Just buy a new car.... a 2000 or so 2.7t. They are getting cheaper daily.


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (btruby1)*

do you have any pics of what a wide body a6 looks like?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (BryanA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanA6* »_do you have any pics of what a wide body a6 looks like?

It's the V8 models that have wider fenders than the rest of the pack. The V8 models are A6 4.2 and S6. The RS6 is even wider than the other two.








Lots of pics in the Fourtitude galleries! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

AFAIK, the RS6 shares the same fenders... where'd you hear they were wider Perl?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

You're right, Derek. I've always been under the assumption that the RS was a little bit wider than the other V8 models, but it is actually the same. 
Sorry 'bout that


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

no problemo







i like to nip misinformation in the bud... there was a rumor that went around for a long time that the audi v8's has iron blocks... because it said so on AW.... oiy, i don't know how many times i had to set that one straight.
it's all good though








P.S. there's a PES SC'er kit on ebay right now...


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_
P.S. there's a PES SC'er kit on ebay right now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 
Its a NEW one too, the ones Ive seen have been used.
Must... Resist... Credit Card...


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*here are a few images of my beast in the making*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (BryanA6)*

As I initially allssumed, your car is NOT a C5, but rather a C4 A6. For all the work you want to your car you are really much better off selling the C4 and buying a C5. Even your engine (2.8L) is different from the C5 version (28 hp & 23 lb/ft tq). But if you really want to keep your car then I suggest you use these 2 links for further help.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=554
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6100/


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 10:55 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

that is what i said to the guy at audi however but he told me when i was getting my oil change i asked is this a c4 or a c5 he said "it is really weird you have both a c4 and a c5" i asked why and how he replied "you have a c4 body but a c5 engine what the hell i asked myself when i opened the hood but i figured the car has been in an accident" that is what he said to me then he looked at the making and said " that is also a good way to find out what your car is by the vin and the date it was made since it says it was made on November 23, 1997 that makes this car a 1995 which is weird but whatever" that is how is said it to me like i said these audi are way different then nissans so yet again ill take your word for it, but i would still like to do some fun with this idea running in my head that you guys put there.
think about a 1997 a6 with the front end of a 2002 a6 2.7T and i would like to get the interior too i like the intercluster on those. btw it is your fault i want to do that now, why dont you get a donor car and take pieces off of it you say. so i listen and i plan and pretty soon i am going to find that donor car.
besides also there is no posts down on the c4 links no one has one


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (BryanA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanA6* »_=think about a 1997 a6 with the front end of a 2002 a6 2.7T... 

Have you thought about driving a complete 2002 a6 2.7T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (BryanA6)*

Take another look: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6100/


----------



## BryanA6 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

now i think it might be my import side that is thinking that a conversion like that would be cool. but i am guessing in this area it isnt.
just to give you a little info on me totally here.
My name is Bryan and since i was 13 i have put myself in some sort of area with racing starting with B-series quarter midgets all the way up to stock unmodified class, and then i turned 18 got my first bought and paid for car, it was a 1996 Nissan 200sx se thought it was the coolest thing ever and then my brother that had at that time a 2000 Honda civic Si had a whole bunch of **** on it sadly it still wasnt faster than my car stock, then i bought an ebay intake, and noticed it was just the start of it. pretty much instead of spending my hard earned money on anything else important i slowly drained about 35,000$ into the project but the finished result wasn't anything anyone has seen before, and i felt appreciated like i had accomplished something, now how many of you heard of a 1996 Nissan 200sx GTR (given there is no such thing) however i have the car completed with a full 26 chromoly flat railed roll cage, and full fire extinguisher kit met SCCA standards, with a heavily modified RB26DETT Nur Edition under the hood with a modified rear end from a 1998 240sx allowing the vehicle to be AWD sadly it only saw 5 races i didnt have complete control of the car yet before the car was involved in an accident coming home from the races a drunk driver hit the trailer sending my car everywhere and it wasnt cool, it costed too much to repair the car so i had it totalled. not cool... but now here i am coming from an import racers perspective looking at this car and i am like duh





















i have no idea what i am doing, but i am one to think that i would like to see a Giant Great Green Grocery Getter that beats the shiot out of just about anything that is put in my way. so what if the body types are different if i got a donor car it is very likely that the donor car has some sort of a problem with it, like the whole rear end is missing, so im not trying to sound like i know what i am talking about but i turn to people like you guys for assistance here to learn me some stuff without putting me down for it. have a happy holidays


----------



## WMP (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (BryanA6)*

Bryan,
Was your 240SX the one built by Full-Race? The R14? If so, very, very cool car; sorry to hear it was totalled.
http://www.full-race.com/r14/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: here are a few images of my beast in the making (WMP)*

Look what he have here. A twin-turbo 2.8.


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

More Info^^^^^^


----------

